
Enterprise software vendors have no taste - tablet
https://medium.com/michael-dubakov-selection/enterprise-software-vendors-have-no-taste-add7e78b7f69
======
RepressedEmu
I think you should spend more time pointing out the ways the different UIs
could be improved or even by mocking up some designs that DO have taste. It
might help make your point better than just showing us ugly Enterprise
screenshots.

Typo: "It is easy to burry[bury] utility under the beautiful picture."

------
tonyedgecombe
It's because the people buying the software aren't the ones using it.

